# The last word on the BBT mason bogie drive?



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to go back to the archive of the old version of MLS to find the last postings on this.. 

Its now 6 years waiting for my BBT Mason Bogie drive.. 
Over one full year since the last update from Barry.. 

probably most of you have simply given up at this point.. 

Someone suggested, ages ago, that Barry simply finish the drives for the few people who gave him an "advance" 
payment when he needed some funds for this project years back.. 
several people sent Barry $100 to $200 or more as an advance payment on their drive.. 
a few people actually got a drive, but most havent.. 

I would agree with the suggestion that Barry finish up the drives for the people who paid him some advance money, 
since those people have already partially, or fully, paid for their drives.. 
regardless of where they stand on "the list".. 
the list is meaningless at this point.. 
then simply cancel the remaining orders and call this thing finished.. 

thoughts? 
Barry? what do you think? 

I would still actually like to get my drive!  
Im sure it will be great.. 
its just that *something* really needs to be done at this point.. 
there needs to be a new plan to finish this up.. 
I think its only fair to the guys who have paid that they actually get a drive.. 
"the list" clearly needs to be scrapped.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with you Scot, 
I dont think there is any list to list people on. Over a year ago Barry had 5 chassis 'almost ready to ship', which never went out. He's stopped posting here, but posts on other forums. He's working on other and new projects. I like Barry and his drive, but I dont think this is a good sign. I've tried to do what I can to give folks a way to finish, I cant do more myself. Hopefully he'll be at BTS this weekend and might get a chance to outline where he's at. 

Right now, I dont think there is any list to speak of and I dont see any work being done. 

Good that youn raised this Scot. Maybe he will post a reply, but I doubt it. I would like to know what the problem is. He's well and truly building and shipping drives for 2-8-0s and 4-6-0s, also developed a new drive for the Bachmann 2-8-0, worked up a drive for the Atlantic into 2-8-0 conversion and the like. Is the problem for the Mason parts supply?, problems with the specific castings from Dennis?, or more likely just no money to pay for parts? If we know the problem, we might be able to help, so long as there is an end in sight. I also suspect he's just thinking that its been so long, folks have given up and his drives will go unused. I know of at least 20 people who will use them right away. 

Thanks mate, 
David.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Scott, and all; 
I do know that he does have all the Mason Bogie driver castings sold by Jim Barron. They were sent and received. I too, would like to see more chassis turned out by BBT. 
Many sent money in an effort to help BBT, in good faith. It is time to clear the books. Yes???


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Heck I might even be convinced to pick up one that someone changed their mind on at this point. 

Chas


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gifI gave Berry the full $300 in faith he would produce the product. I have no faith now that I will ever see the drive. Seems funny he can still do all the other units but wont take take care of us. I surtenly will not buy any of his other drives no mater how good they are/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 
Roland


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

After 3 years waiting I finally just had him apply my prepayment to a Annie 2-8-0 drive update. He was very prompt getting that to me. I was really disappointed not getting the Mason drive. I was really excited about building it. Too many changes in my life since then so I'll never try a project like that again. 

It's too bad Barry let us hang out to dry like this. He HAD a very good fan base here at MLS.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone consider any alternate drive block options? I have a LGB Mogul block and have long been contemplating building a 2-6-4 or 2-6-6 Mason on top of it. What other options are? Could the Bloody L/Keystone block be adapted? Other LGB 6-coupled blocks? Bachmann Indy?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, and all, 

I also prepaid Barry for a 2-8-6 Mason drive in the fall of 2002 [$350.00]. Sometime in 2004 I canceled my drive and requested a refund and a few months later I received it. I would suggest to everyone who paid in advance, to contact BBT and cancel there order and request a refund. 
Perhaps someone will be able to talk to him at the BTS and post some answers. 

chuckger


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I would rather have the drive than a refund.. 

Scot


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd take a cancelled drive, or 2.


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

Moin / hello from Germany. 


Have 1 set of lasered Mason-parts (own production) - ordered but not payed for by a customer some months ago. 

Dollar / Euro exchange-rate went in the wrong direction for him and other US-modelrailroaders 

Pics to see at 
www.williwinsen.de/Bilder/Mason/html/default.html 

Price - tax free to USA - 152 Euro - Shipping to the US is 32 Euro 
Lasering more sets - no problem. 

Tschuess / bye 

Harald Brosch 
[email protected] 

www.williwinsen.de/album my mrr HP 
www.lasergang.de lasered parts for large scales 
www.eisenbahn-modulbau.de Shop


----------



## trains202 (May 11, 2008)

I paid Barry $275.00 September 27,2002. Barry did send me Bachmann stack,reversing links and boiler channel on October 31,2006, this enabled me to complete my Bogie after building the styrene chassis. I agree the people who paid up front should receive the chassis or a refund. I would still be happy to get the chassis. It is a real disappointment we don't receive some explaination from Barry. Bill Burtwell


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

This is sad. Barry is a quality guy and I can't imagine such trouble. 

I did once buy something on ebay, then didn't hear a thing from the seller for a couple weeks. Was thinking about leaving negative feedback, when an email arrived. "Sorry about the delay, but I found myself hospitalized." I sent a reply, "Oh my! I hope you're doing better." A few days later the item arrived.


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

hello guys 

I just called Barry today..... 

He says that he is still in the project. He had problems with the castings , his guy being sick. He should get 6 more casts in the following weeks, added to the 6 he already has. He told me that we should hear from him in the next coming weeks. I give him until the end of summer, then if nothing happens, I will take the path of the Germanic etched frame and hop in the saddle again.... 

Gaétan


----------



## michael hilliar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Just put my bit in 

So what you saying its the casting of the rear truck is where the problem lays 
There was referance to this problem when the bogie chassis first started rolling out. 
Now that we have the plastic lazored version Barry should still be able to carry on 
manurfactoring the Bogie motor drive. Hes done all the work in making the jigs 
and is still turning out the 4-6-0 & 2-8-0 drives so there should be no problem 
in completing what he set out to do. 

The only question I have about the plastic six wheel truck, 
It looks great, but is it strong enought???? 

Michael


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Way stronger than a Bachmann or Hartland coach truck. Its up to the task. 
Dwight had a chat to Barry at BTS and can confirm the same thing - castings are his hold up...not sure how he gets the rods cast for this 2-8-0 and 4-6-0, but not the Mason, but anyway. He has noted that he fully intends to get building again on these. 

David.


----------



## ljmalan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi 
Just thought I'd add my two cents. Last fall I contacted Barry and cancelled my order. He was very nice and refunded my money promptly. I then proceeded to build the styrene frame. However, I thought it wasn't too sturdy and tried an Aluminum frame and then a brass frame. The use of Al or styrene resulted in was too many screws-in my thoughts. So with the brass, I could solder parts together. However, I have had a bindin gproblem. But since spring has come, all work on the chassis has stopped. I would llikje to get a chassis and the side rods so that the whole thing is in line. I only have hand tools. If Barry would offer the chassis and the side rods that would be great. I tried to contact Harald but didn't get a response. 

Lou Malandra


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Lou 

No response - sorry. 
Didn´t see Your mail - but get hundrets of spam-mails every day. 
Normally I´m answering to all mails. 
Please try it as pers.mail with 

[email protected] 

Harald


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I cancelled my order about a year after the project started. 
Barry refunded my deposit, but dragged hit feet. 
When I followed up several times, his only remark was "I ain't a cash cow". 
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I will never order any product from him again.


----------



## Norman Ulmer (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, Guys, 

As I posted on 8/1/08, I had called Barry in April, and told him that I had elected to go with Doug Bronson's tender truck kit, so when could I get my drive? I got it about 30 July, and now my M-B is just about complete, still need to add the Chapter 7 piping. Give Barry a call, don't give up on him. We've all invested too much time on this project to quit, Barry is doing what he can, and will "oil the squeeking wheel", so, go for it! 

Norm Ulmer


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

vsmith, I can whole heartedly recommend Harald's stainless steel laser cut chassis. You have to file the burrs off the edges, but after that it goes together almost by itself.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If I actually someday receive my BBT drive, 
I will have one of the laser-cut chassis kits to sell.. 

because I wont need two frames.. 
but I want to wait to see if the BBT drive might still appear, 
because I already paid for half of it.. 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 08/31/2008 9:14 PM 
vsmith, I can whole heartedly recommend Harald's stainless steel laser cut chassis. You have to file the burrs off the edges, but after that it goes together almost by itself.

Thanks for the recommend, I have an LGB Mogul block, a Delton C-16 boiler and some other parts that I think I could make a nice rendition of the Torch Lake RR Mason. Been a little busy trying to finish off some older projects that have been laguishing before I start a brand new loco, I actualy have 2 pair of C-16 boilers, cabs and detail parts, I want to find a C16 drive so I can build a 0-8-0T switcher out of.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, well, you see, all Masons can be divided into two styles. The laser cut chassis, and all of Fletch's drawings and written material, covers the SECOND one, the one with Walschaerts valve gear and the over-the-boiler reversing linkage. The Torch Lake is an early style Mason, with Stevenson valve gear, and regular reversing linkage. There are a fair number of Harald's parts that you could still use, but there are an awful of little fiddly bits that you would have no use for. 

I know that because I was, and still am, tempted to build the "pre-fire" Torch Lake, as it and I spent our earliest years in Northern Michigan. But I gotta get my Breckenridge-style Mason done first.


----------



## Harald_Brosch (Jun 6, 2008)

>>There are a fair number of Harald's parts that you could still use, but there are an awful of little fiddly bits that you would have no use for.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

For those of you who ae considering some sort of LGB mech. for the Mason Bogie, try the mechanism from their tank 2-6-2 (if still available). My son and I used this mech. for his Mason Bogie, and if you wish to see the result, look in the second (I believe) installment of the Master Class on Masons and you will see it under the "Mystery Mason" that is a running piece of pottery! It is indeed, and he still has the running pottery Mason. BY the way, he farbricated the rear truck from lots and lots opf pieces of brass. 
Hope this helps a bit. 
George


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

For any of you guys who might be interested, I have a wooden cab kit, pilot and the walschearts valve gear for a mason, plus domes. If interested, contact me by e-mail and we will talk. I have already pulled out of the project.


----------

